# Is there anywhere I can display my bottles?



## bottle_girl (Feb 28, 2004)

Hi everyone.  I was wondering, what kind of places are there in which a collector can display their collection for the public?  Right now, my collect is in my room in various medicine cabinets and shelves.  The only local place that offered to display my bottles was a historical museum, but you have to "donate" the piece to them.  You get your name put with it, but you are polietly expected not to ask for it back.  I don't want to part with my best ones, but I'd love for others to view them, like in a museum.

 Any ideas?

 Bottle Girl


----------



## bottle_girl (Mar 6, 2004)

Wow I hadn't thought of the library.  We have a brand new one that is quite big, and it just so happens to have six huge display cases.  I will ask them; they are extremely into geneaology and stuff, so maybe they'd like some historical artifacts too.  Thanx for the idea.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Mar 6, 2004)

Hey Bottle Girl, what about your school?  Maybe in the history dept. or a history class or something? Just a thought, Kelley


----------



## bottle_girl (Mar 15, 2004)

I would love to display them at my school, but I attend one of those schools where substitute teachers are afraid to go there and teachers cuss at the principles and the students flip off the teachers...it's a messed up place.  I'd be afraid for their safety.

 -Bottle Girl


----------



## Maine Digger (Mar 15, 2004)

Bottlegirl, the library would likely be your best bet.  Ours also has a display case where they like to exhibit local people's collections for a month at a time.  Print up cards identifying your bottles, perhaps provide a short history of bottle making, etc. It should be a lot of fun, and maybe you could get credit for it in school!


----------



## O.T. digger (Mar 25, 2004)

I have my bottles in a display case at my grandmas bait shop but it sounds like a good Idea to display them in a library.


----------

